# Pkmg



## Thune (Nov 5, 2015)

I've been watching the forums for a while now and have not seen much if any discussion about them. Have any of you worked with PKMG before and if so what was your experience?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Thune said:


> I've been watching the forums for a while now and have not seen much if any discussion about them. Have any of you worked with PKMG before and if so what was your experience?


They are worse even than Safeguard, Cyprexx, AFAS, and VRM!

No I have never worked for them. We don't do post conveyance HUD work for companies. We don't extend our payment terms out that far. We couldn't drive across the street for their LOWBALL pricing. NO WAY we would tolerate their QC demands.


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Thune said:


> I've been watching the forums for a while now and have not seen much if any discussion about them. Have any of you worked with PKMG before and if so what was your experience?


 
We know a realtor that uses them... Talked to their guys that were at an eviction while hubster was doing the rekey..
package deal up to 40cy including the initial mow and white glove clean $375.... 
you can draw your own conclusion from that

M:vs_cool:


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> We know a realtor that uses them... Talked to their guys that were at an eviction while hubster was doing the rekey..
> package deal up to 40cy including the initial mow and white glove clean $375....
> you can draw your own conclusion from that
> 
> M:vs_cool:


 Nice 
How can I sign up with them.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> We know a realtor that uses them... Talked to their guys that were at an eviction while hubster was doing the rekey..
> package deal up to 40cy including the initial mow and white glove clean $375....
> you can draw your own conclusion from that
> 
> M:vs_cool:



Don't forget, you'll make up the lower fees with volume


----------



## PPPrincessNOT (Nov 11, 2013)

Bigtrucker said:


> Nice
> How can I sign up with them.


 

Step one.... Have a Labotomy
Step Two.. fill out their paperwork
Step three.. bend over


M:vs_cool:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

PPPrincessNOT said:


> Step one.... Have a Labotomy
> Step Two.. fill out their paperwork
> Step three.. bend over
> 
> ...


You are kind of like the cow under the fence. You are about to be....Well you get it.


----------



## Tony (Feb 1, 2016)

Any recent dealings with PKMG anyone?


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*Yeah, I saw the pricelist and laughed at them.*



Tony said:


> Any recent dealings with PKMG anyone?


Then about a week later they emailed and asked if I would do stand alone conveyance inspections for $28. That time I didn't bother to even laugh. 

You don't want to waste your time on them, there is no money, and a pile of headaches in their package deals, just don't do it.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Tony said:


> Any recent dealings with PKMG anyone?



Companies like this one don't get better they only find the corners they didn't cut initially and things go from bad to worse until some new entity pops up and the process starts over.


----------

